# ACER oder ASUS?



## erdal93 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

habe hier 3 LED Monitore zur Auswahl:

Asus VN247H 59,9 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...veASIN=B005PLFAH2&linkCode=xm2&tag=.search-21
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009NT7CF0/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

Hab keine Ahnung welches gut ist bzw. am Besten ist. Vorschläge? Empfehlungen? Tipps? Lege eigentlich nur Wert auf hohe Hz Anzahl, LED (!) und hübsches Design unter 200€. 

Gruß
erdal93


----------



## ich111 (18. Dezember 2012)

Entweder nen Monitor mit IPS-Panel (bessere Farben und deutlich bessere Schwarzwerte als herkömmliche TN Panels) mit guter Reaktionszeit oder 120Hz (schweineteuer)

Guter Monitor mit IPS Panel: LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## erdal93 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ein IPS Panel wär echt geil. 

Das LG gefällt mir nicht so sehr. 
Der Acer S235HLBbmii ist doch ein IPS wenn ich mich nicht irre? Oder ist es nur ein IPS wenn ich bei ms 6 auswähle?


----------



## ich111 (18. Dezember 2012)

Nur die 6ms Version ist ein IPS, mit den Angaben der Hersteller (v.a Reaktionszeit und dynamischer Kontrast) kannst du aber sonst was machen, die haben nämlich null Aussagekraft, zudem sind die werte in Echt viel schlechter und der Inputlag (der einen Monitor zum Spielen untauglich machen kann) wird überhaupt nicht genannt und berücksichtigt

Acer hat bei Displays und auch sonstigen Dingen nicht gerade den besten Ruf


----------



## erdal93 (18. Dezember 2012)

Also ist der Acer S235HLBbmii nicht zu empfehlen? Wär echt schade, entspricht meinem Budget und optisch spricht der mich unglaublich an!


----------



## ich111 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde da jetzt keine Test, aber vllt findet sich ja jemand, der Erfahrungen mit dem Monitor hat


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann meine Erfahrungen mit Acer als Monitor-Marke mal zum besten geben.

Ich hatte diverse Monitore von Acer schon zum testen auf dem Tisch. Auch Bekannte und Verwandte haben oft zu Acer gegriffen.
Jetzt nicht mehr.... Grund: Schlieren, Ausleuchtungsprobleme, Blaustich über das ganze Panel, technische defekte usw. 

Ob das jetzt immer noch so ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber seit diesen Erlebnissen kann ich Acer guten Gewissens nicht mehr empfehlen. 


Zur Optik:

Beurteile eine Monitor niemals nach der Optik oder dem Design. Auf die Leistung kommt es an. Wenn das Bild nicht stimmt, bringt das beste Desgin nichts. 
Das wäre wie ein  Koenigsegg mit einem Rasenmähermotor. 


Zum Monitor:

Der genannte LG IPS235P ist im Moment der Preis-Leistungsmonitor. Was besseres wirst du für dein Geld im Moment nicht finden. 
Die erwähnten 120/144Hz Monitore liegen über deinem Kapital.


----------



## erdal93 (19. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar. Wie sieht es mit dem ASUS aus? Auch nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Schlecht ist er nicht. Zumindest nicht von der technischen Seite her. Vom Panel her ist er ein TN-Monitor. 
Kontrast und Reaktionszeit kann man getrost außer acht lassen. Wieso? Siehe FAQ! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html

Bis jetzt spricht nichts gegen den Monitor. Auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, das du mit dem LG IPS235P mehr für dein Geld bekommst. 
Alleine die Farben des IPS-Panels würden das rechtfertigen.


----------



## erdal93 (20. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, dann bleib ich bei dem Toshiba  Vielen Dank!


----------

